# Advice, please?



## raybee1981 (May 21, 2021)

Hi there. Forgive me but I'm rather new at this and I don't wanna be a total "newbie"... But I don't want to rip anyone off or get ripped off myself. Any advice on these would be greatly appreciated. I have done a bit of research myself but there's such varying prices I would like to get opinions and maybe a few tips from you guys.

Okay, so I have what I believe to be a Dutch Onion Bottle. It is a beautiful dark green with lots of tiny little white specks embedded in the glass as well as lots of bubbles. Would $425 be a fair price?

I also have a case gin bottle. It is also a dark green and has tons of bubbles and natural imperfections including what appears to be a crack but is actually a really cool line of sand filled bubbles. The bottom is not flat but rather off kilter and sits at an angle.

I have tried to find information on this Southern Stock Horse Colic Drenching Remedy with no luck.

Any advice, information, or suggested prices would be awesome. I've got a ton of bottles that I'm still going through so I might be seeking guidance again soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hemihampton (May 21, 2021)

Welcome to the Site, those type bottles not my Specialty but they look legitimately old. Pre 1860's possibly on Pontiled Dutch Onion & case Gin maybe later 1800's. I don't think those Case Gins get much? Would like to see what else you have. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 21, 2021)

*No one is going to give $425 for a "Dutch" onion (unless it is a seal bottle).  I suggest you go to eBay and search "completed" sales to see what the market for your black glass is.  Ignore the listing price; check only the selling price.*


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

I was talking to a antique store shop owner the other day, and she said eBay pretty much sets the price now.


----------



## hemihampton (May 21, 2021)

Ebay prices are so erratic & all over the price I do not think it's a accurate Price Guide. You'll see a Bottle get $100 one week & then the same Bottle will get $500 a month later? To Unpredictable. LEON.


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

I believe it. I've seen some big variances in prices on eBay.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 21, 2021)

*There is good timing and not-so-good timing on eBay.  Maybe more important is presentation -- good images and good description.  Sale prices may follow presentation closer than  any other market factor.  I've bought and sold more than a few black bottles, including onions and gins,  on eBay.




*


----------



## UncleBruce (May 22, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I was talking to a antique store shop owner the other day, and she said eBay pretty much sets the price now.


Untrue.  They probably think that only because they are lazy to do real research and don't know where else to look.  Live auctions produce the best record of REAL prices.  Feebay auction listings can be easily manipulated by the seller resulting in fake outcomes.  This is called shill bidding.  Granted with the idiocracy of stimulus money being given even to people who don't need it there has been a feeding frenzy in all areas of collectibles resulting with some seemingly ridiculous prices being paid.


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

That's interesting about the bidding on eBay. I never tried the bidding there. I've only bought family heirlooms on eBay, and most of them have been under $10 with a "buy-it-now" price. I just bought a family heirloom 1910 cook book for $4.99. I found an expired listing for it, and the seller wrote back to me, "I'll save it from the shredder." 

Many of my relative sold Patent Medicines back in the late 1800s.

I've also bought electronics on eBay, like power supplies from people that use eBay as a storefront (low overhead).


----------

